# Travel Destinations > Middle East >  Grand Tour

## MiddleEast

Ever dreamed of the romance of the Grand Tour, of hotel drawing rooms dripping with aspidistras and antimacassars, of mahogany dg rooms and creaking iron elevators? 

You’ll be happy to know that – whilst the rest of the world’s hoteliers toss out the chintz and candlewick in favour of faux suede and flat-screens – relics remain of the good old days of travel, scattered throughout the Middle East.

----------


## milfordplaza

A twist is inserted in the day that surprised me, and detection of distant mountains, closer inspection it is probably

----------


## sankalppatil732

Some of the world’s best cities evoke the romanticism of travel, such as Italy’s classic crowd-pleasers, Florence and Rome. Both have appeared on the Top 10 Overall list for ten consecutive years.

----------


## davidsmith36

The Grand Tour is an up and coming motoring TV arrangement for Amazon Video introduced by Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond and James May, and created by Andy Wilman

----------


## steffidsouza46

Celebrating a "golden age" of travel, this new book retraces the steps of a Grand Tour of South East Asia from the turn of the 20th century to the present day.
The highlights from the final Tales of Asia talk, featuring cities of the British Empire – Rangoon, Penang and Singapore.

----------


## packers

the romanticism of travel, such as Italys classic crowd-pleasers, Florence and Rome. Both have appeared on the Top 10 Overall list for ten consecutive years.

----------


## davidsmith36

The Grand Tour's first season concluded after 13 explosive and entertag episodes in early 2017. And while there are a few things we'd like to change, it was an overall success for Jeremy Clarkson, James May and Richard Hammond's first series on Amazon Prime since leaving Top Gear.

----------

